

Ask HN: Should we publish pricing? - kowdermeister

Hello,<p>We are about to launch a typical simple SaaS product. It&#x27;s a tool aimed for the education market. People would use this tool to create learning material. Business model is subscription based, costing about 75€ &#x2F; month.<p>My partner and I decided to offer a free trial and not publish pricing to figure out who would be interested, but I&#x27;m really unsure if it is a good idea.<p>Any feedback is appreciated.
======
detaro
Many people probably will think "If you have to ask the price, you can't
afford it". It also sounds like you might need to have time-intensive
negotiations, which turns away people who want to get the product quickly.

If you have good reasons why prices are different for different people
explaining that is ok, but if most people get the same plans anyways it is
unnecessarily complicated.

------
taprun
In summary: If it's a low value item that doesn't offer much in the way of
customization, it's often best to publish your prices to reduce the difficulty
of sales.

As more customization comes into play and larger amounts of value are
delivered, you'll want to think more and more about hiding prices so that they
can be adjusted on a per-user basis.

I wrote a blog post about that a while ago...
[http://taprun.com/articles/should-consultants-hide-their-
pri...](http://taprun.com/articles/should-consultants-hide-their-prices)

------
kowdermeister
Thanks for the replies. While researching further, this guy suggests to not
publish it until the product is in beta or in the very early stages, because
we can learn a lot from the users. We are sort of here, although the UI is
polished and the flow is tested, but I feel that not posting prices is not a
good approach.

[http://sixteenventures.com/beta-testing-
pricing](http://sixteenventures.com/beta-testing-pricing)

------
creyes123
Increasing Price Transparency: Implications of Consumer Price Posting for
Consumers' Haggling Behavior and a Seller's Pricing Strategies

by Xubing Zhang and Bo Jiang

(Short answer: yes, post prices)

